# Looking for a football team.



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

As from the end of April 2011 I will be moving to Dubai from the UK to work. I have been playing football in the UK since I was 4 years old working my way up the older I got, Im now 23 and I play a good standard of football including trails for a pro football team at 17, it is my life!

Im intrested in knowing what kind of football teams and leagues their are in Dubai and if any one would be intrested in me coming to have trails with their team if they are looking for new players.

I can play many postions my favorite being upfront or centre back. 

Please let me know if anyone is intrested and we can contact more when I move out to Dubai 

Cheers!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

hayze123 said:


> As from the end of April 2011 I will be moving to Dubai from the UK to work. I have been playing football in the UK since I was 4 years old working my way up the older I got, Im now 23 and I play a good standard of football including trails for a pro football team at 17, it is my life!
> 
> Im intrested in knowing what kind of football teams and leagues their are in Dubai and if any one would be intrested in me coming to have trails with their team if they are looking for new players.
> 
> ...


There's a local amateur league that runs from October to roughly May and has 4 leagues with some decent enough standard of team in Division 1 and 2.


----------



## kommrein (Apr 25, 2012)

hayze123 said:


> As from the end of April 2011 I will be moving to Dubai from the UK to work. I have been playing football in the UK since I was 4 years old working my way up the older I got, Im now 23 and I play a good standard of football including trails for a pro football team at 17, it is my life!
> 
> Im intrested in knowing what kind of football teams and leagues their are in Dubai and if any one would be intrested in me coming to have trails with their team if they are looking for new players.
> 
> ...


check dubaifootball(dot)com out, do let me know if u intend to start a footie team, would love to be a part of good football....


----------



## commonone (Apr 25, 2012)

I will be moving over in August, will also be looking for a footie team.


----------



## MikeHalliday (May 17, 2012)

I have just moved over from the UK and would be up for starting a 5 or 7 a-side team if anyone is interested we could post here looking for players, im sure we could get enough to start one of the leagues that kick off in july? gives us june to get together and have a few warm up games?

Mike


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## NotSure (May 1, 2012)

You may as well like to check this website that I found, apparently you can book indoor/or outdoor play areas as a group..

DUPLAYS.com Regent International School


----------



## youss64 (May 17, 2012)

i m in!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Football (Soccer) leagues, events, and more


----------



## R918 (May 25, 2012)

I'm also in!


----------



## kareemako (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I am interested in playing either 5 a side or 11 a side (or both).

I have not played for a year or so, however have a strong background in football, so would not take long to get up to speed again.

If anyone is getting together to play soon and you need players (training included) drop me a message.

Many thanks,

Kareem


----------



## cjm650 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, 

Does anyone know what happened with this thread...I'd be interested in playing, I have played since I was young and am now 23 and would be up for joining a team or playing five a side or something...


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz between 7.30 to 8.30

If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list

Bob


----------



## falcon11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Dubai Bob - tried to send you a PM there but not allowed (obviously not enough posts). I am pretty keen to get involved in a weekly game of football and you seem the guy in charge. I'll try get to the 5 posts needed to PM you ASAP but if you have any other suggestions for me to contract you please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## football (Aug 30, 2012)

seen new venue which maybe of interest just of sheikh zayed road opposite safa park - 
I did not catch the tel no when I passed but it displayed Powerplay.ae


----------



## football (Aug 30, 2012)

*5s*



Dubai Bob said:


> We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz between 7.30 to 8.30
> 
> If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list
> 
> Bob


I cannot PM you either, so please send me your email and I shall send you my details
thxs


----------



## ara247 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi guys we are a amateur football team in dubai looking for players,we'll be entering a 5 a side league from January and also entering on of the biggest 11 a side tournament in the region,we r looking for committed and dedicated players...training will be mainly early mornings at safa park...any one interested plz call /snip


----------

